# CityPhotoLab.com



## elrick (Oct 22, 2004)

www.CityPhotolab.com is a solution for your photography online exhibition needs. We offer the space for your works, theme exhibits and contests as well, as articles about photography ...
Best Regards
elrick
CityPhotoLab.com Admin


----------



## elrick (Oct 25, 2004)

so, what do you think about my site?


----------



## Jamie R (Oct 26, 2004)

Elrick,

If you said it was another 'Photo forum', I think I would have understood better.  

The design and layout is very nice - I think I could get used to it.  The title makes me think it's a processing lab or house.  Just the unfortunate connotations. 

It would also help if the forum was in English:  all of the threads show up as scripts ion Mozilla for me. 

It looks good though: are you planning on having a statement to say what it is about; whether you have a film/digital preference; or perhaps whether the forum will try to ignore the differences and concentrate on 'on-line digital images' etc?  

Wish you all the best with it.


----------



## elrick (Oct 26, 2004)

Jamie R said:
			
		

> Elrick,
> 
> If you said it was another 'Photo forum', I think I would have understood better.
> 
> ...


----------



## elrick (Oct 27, 2004)

also, do not hesitate to put your comments about the site  here:
http://cityphotolab.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=1


----------



## elrick (Oct 31, 2004)

there is a lot of new photos uploaded lately to my site...so...you're welcome to look...and post yours...


----------



## elrick (Nov 3, 2004)

Cats Modeling Contest
http://www.cityphotolab.com/model.htm


----------



## elrick (Nov 23, 2004)

Over a month ago I've opened http://www.cityphotolab.com .Now it has http://www.cityphotolab.com/leonid ( my personal page with my photographs) galleries, there photographers could post their works:    http://www.cityphotolab.com/gal.htm ,
http://www.cityphotolab.com/forum.htm (Forum) , for photographers, Cat admirers, and general auditory,
http://www.cityphotolab.com/chat.htm (Chat) , and many more. 
Welcome!


----------



## elrick (Dec 3, 2004)

First Winners of the Cats Modeling Contest :
http://www.cityphotolab.com/hall.htm


----------



## Artemis (Dec 3, 2004)

I do admire your constant updating and new ideas for this site, keep up the good work, but unfortunatly I cant understand the forum text


----------



## elrick (Dec 3, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> but unfortunatly I cant understand the forum text


actually, the posts in the forum are in the two languages: English nad Russian


----------



## elrick (Dec 11, 2004)

The Photomodel Contest:
http://www.cityphotolab.com/photogal.htm


----------



## elrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Winners of December Cats Modeling Contest
http://www.cityphotolab.com/hall.htm
The Next Tour of Cats Modeling Contest:
http://www.cityphotolab.com/model.htm


----------



## elrick (Jan 30, 2005)

The Junior Animal / Pet Contest

http://www.cityphotolab.com/pet.htm


----------



## elrick (Feb 8, 2005)

January Winners of Cats Modeling Contest
http://www.cityphotolab.com/hall.htm
February Tour of Cats Modeling Contest
http://www.cityphotolab.com/model.htm


----------



## elrick (Feb 16, 2005)

CityPhotoLab.com photos about models casting for Russianny.com

http://www.cityphotolab.com/gal/thumbnails.php?album=322


----------



## elrick (Feb 16, 2005)

http://photos.photosig.com/photos/97/04/1480497-cfc21eefe303464e.jpg


----------



## photong (Feb 16, 2005)

Is it just me or is the girl on the right hand site weird looking? Her face is red and her body is not perportioned. I realise the other girl might be hidding her. IMO this makes for an ugly photo of them. I'm sorry. It's disturbing me enough to say something. I must go now and find something to get it off my mind.

But the website is nice from what I see so far.


----------



## elrick (Feb 17, 2005)

*photong:* for me she looks OK, however I did see her in RL and not only at this photo :camera: 
and regarding the site:Thank You


----------



## elrick (Mar 5, 2005)

photong said:
			
		

> I must go now and find something to get it off my mind.


May I suggest...Cats? 
http://www.cityphotolab.com/gal/thumbnails.php?album=327


----------



## elrick (Mar 11, 2005)

Photo Modeling Contest February Winners 
http://www.cityphotolab.com/hall.htm 
Contest continues
http://www.cityphotolab.com/photogal.htm


----------



## elrick (Jul 12, 2007)

http://www.cityphotolab.com/gal/thumbnails.php?album=552


----------



## jstuedle (Jul 12, 2007)

He He, you are persistent.


----------



## elrick (Jul 12, 2007)

*yeah...but not enough (concerning the photography )
*


----------



## elrick (Mar 30, 2009)

*The Owl*




More photos: - Medieval Festival at Fort Tryon Park, NYC 2007


----------



## elrick (Nov 4, 2010)

from Medieval Festival at Fort Tryon Park, NYC 10.03.2010 , more photos: Medieval Festival at Fort Tryon Park, NYC 10.03.2010


----------

